# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Kosovë, o vatër stërgjyshore - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*"KOSOVË, O VATËR STËRGJYSHORE"*

Kosovë e shenjtë, o Dardani,
ndër brezni,
me besnikëri e trimëri,
ke qit pushkë për liri.

Me kapedanë të dheut arbëror
me Ded Gjon Lulin, Idriz Seferin,
Isa Buletin, Azem e Shote Galica
i ke thënë jo robërisë, 
sje nënshtrue Serbisë. 

Gjithmonë mbi pushtues fitimtare, 
para botës qëndron krenare. 
Janë stërnipët e Skënderbeut, 
të kalitur me forcën e Anteut. 

Në Londër Europa ne na cungoi, 
prandaj sot ajo tmos vonojë, 
të drejtat njerëzore të plotësojë,
për pavarësi siç dëshirojmë.

Serbët, zjarrvënës shovinista,
Pjell e sëkeqes, bolshevista.
Ndal, dorës gjakatare!
Krimeve makabre!
Jo, luftës në Kosovë!
Kosova do fitojë.

Prandaj vëllezër:
Një komb të bashkuar, 
Rreth të shejtit flamur arbëror!
Ma bën thirrje Nëna Kosovë!
Për të emblën gjuhë prindërore, 
për trojet tona stërgjyshore. 
Kurrë, Kurrë më,
sdo na e falë Historia, 
Çmenduri!
Nën pushtetin gjakësor,
Të krajlëve nga Serbia!

----------

